# My sweet Sunny



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My poor baby Sunny died today. I dont know what happened. She was laying on the ground of the cage dead. I am crying while i write this. We buried her in the front yard. I am shocked. I already miss her sweet chirping.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh I am so so sorry Morla  Rest peacefully beautiful Sunny


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so sad. Thank-you. Why did she have tp die? She was so sweet.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

really!! im soo sorry to hear this. I wonder what caused it. Was she behaving fine before it happened? Eating, drinking?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She was eating and drinking fine. She acted completly normal. She wanted out of her cage and was chirping this smorning like normal.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

hmm thats sooo strange. Im honestly very sorry to hear this. Hopefully u can get another one?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes i will. But it doesn't seem right. I feel like i am diching Sunny.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

The same breeder has some new hatchlings i think.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh Morla........I'm so sorry.......I am very sad too now because I have been very pleased to know your tiel is called Sunny too and I always considered my Sunny and your Sunny as the Double Sunnies. 

Sunny and I will keep you and your Sunny in our thoughts. Hope you feel better soon. Take care and please keep in touch with us.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you. How long have you had you Sunny?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

morla said:


> Thank-you. How long have you had you Sunny?


I got her in November of 2009 and at that time I was told she was around 3 months old. I told the guy I preferred a male and asked him to use his best judgement to pick one out for me that would likely be a male. He picked Sunny for me because he said "this one shows a lot of independence and is quite out-going for the young age so it's likely a male". Well, Sunny still has bars on the feathers and spots under the wings so that means it has to be a female, right? I don't have the need to know her sex for sure. Why put her through all that trauma of having blood drawn out of her by the vet just for that? I love him/her regardless. So that is my story of how I got stuck with my bratty Sunny.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats funny


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

m shocked..n so sorry morla..RIP sunny..he was so young


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

aweee. im sorry Morla, i know sunny brought you so much joy! You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there kiddo... and dont think that you are just ditching her for another bird, she will always be your first baby. 
Just remember the good times


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this, I remember you saying she was over a month old maybe she was too young to be away from the breeders.
I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

was she napping more than usual during the day? did you wake up and she was gone (wondering if she had a nightfright)..... i think she was sick

im very very sorry to hear she passed 

before you get another you will have to disinfect her cage, toys, perches and bowls so the new one doesnt get sick.

i would clean everything with diluted bleach and wait a week after cleaning it before adding a new one.

does your family use non stick pans? the fumes can kill birds unexpectedly. ask your parents what they cook with. with birds you need to use stainless steel or it could harm your bird. thats another thing that could have happened.

what about cleaning chemicals or air fresheners? were they used around her cage or the room she was in?

did someone use hairspray or perfume around her?

many of these seemingly harmless items can harm birds. 
it is not your fault she passed. sometimes you cannot stop these things. many of us have lost birds and pets. accidents, old age, illness, and other causes.... weve all lost someone. you can talk to us whenever you need it


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, I am so shocked that this happened, I am still in awe after opening this thread. Do you know what happened? Was she acting different in any way? Use any different products in the home? Was she eating and drinking fine? Did you change her diet in any way? I am so sorry this happened. RIP little Sunny.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Sunny  I wonder what happened?? Rest in peace gorgeous Sunny


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how special she was to you and that you really loved her and took good care of her. Hang in there.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss hun but please don't think that getting another tiel is replacing Sunny in any way. You just want to continue to share the love you gave Sunny with another, as long as you don't forget her there is nothing wrong with that. Do what Dally said and you should have years with the next one. RIP Sunny.


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

So sorry to read about Sunny. RIP :angel:


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

i just saw a previous post you had posted about nose bleeds.. did She have one before she passed?


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP Sunny


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

No, Sunny never had nose bleeds. Sorry. I was just curious but it doesn't mayyer anymore. Know one use perfume, she was eating,drinking just fine. Thanks for all the comferting posts. Oh ya, she slept just fine at night. I know for sure she didn't die of a night fright because she looked like she just layed on the ground and past. No feathers ruffled or anything. She preened herself quite will really. All the things that i think she possibly could of died from was either too young or already sick. I miss her so much! I wonder if i will ever get another bird like her. I thought i was going to say good by to her for along time like the next 10 years! But it happened the next 2 weeks. I never even got to say good by to her! I came home from school and she was died eyes wide open.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

That happened to my grandma's cockatiel Snowy. They gave her her usual 1 corn flake and 3 rice bubbles for breakfast and she seemed fine and then that afternoon she was gone. Sorry for your loss, I know its hard. :flowers:


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

morla im so sorry to hear about sunny  may she rest in peace !


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you! I think she is happy somewhere and still knows i love her and she loves me!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

morla does your family use non stick pans? it is important to know
it could have been how she passed and if it was another bird can pass the same way


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Whats wrong with non stick pans???? The kitchen is about 20-25 feet away from where we usually put her. But when my mom is not cooking we bring her in the kitchen sometimes when we are sitting in the dinning room


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they let off potentially fatal fumes that kill birds almost instantly

theres a recent thread on it...
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=23034&highlight=teflon


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> they let off potentially fatal fumes that kill birds almost instantly
> 
> theres a recent thread on it...
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=23034&highlight=teflon


wow thank you for the heads up on this ! i was going to get a new pan set yesterday glad i didn't now !!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, morla. I'm very sorry for your loss. It's always hard losing a bird, but I hope you will still be able to enjoy 'tiels in the future. I always think our pets who have passed on would want us to go on and share our love with others. 

People have already given you very good advice, but there's one more thing I wanted to share with you. If you decide to get another cockatiel, you may want to invest in a gram scale and weigh your bird a few times a week. Birds are excellent at hiding illnesses, and may appear to be acting completely normal when they are actually sick. Sometimes weight loss will be the only clue you get. Several of my birds have been saved because I noticed they were losing weight and was able to get them to a vet before they became seriously ill.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Morla, I am so sorry for your loss. I have seen your posts for quite some time and I was so happy for you when you finally got Sunny. You are right. Sunny knows that you love her and she loves you. She was lucky to have such a great life with you even though it was so short. She is happy and she will be with you always.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> People have already given you very good advice, but there's one more thing I wanted to share with you. If you decide to get another cockatiel, you may want to invest in a gram scale and weigh your bird a few times a week. Birds are excellent at hiding illnesses, and may appear to be acting completely normal when they are actually sick. Sometimes weight loss will be the only clue you get. Several of my birds have been saved because I noticed they were losing weight and was able to get them to a vet before they became seriously ill.


I agree with this  One of my birds died a couple of weeks ago so I went out and bought some cheap electronic scales. I've been weighing my other bird every morning and recording it, it's a good way to see if she might be getting ill.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

crinklepot said:


> I agree with this  One of my birds died a couple of weeks ago so I went out and bought some cheap electronic scales. I've been weighing my other bird every morning and recording it, it's a good way to see if she might be getting ill.


Sorry to hear about your bird.  My rescue 'tiel was declared healthy by two different vets, but luckily I was weighing her because we were working on her diet. I noticed she was losing weight and insisted on labs and an antibiotic. Turned out she had a serious bacterial infection despite showing no symptoms. I will always weigh my birds now.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats smart that you wiegh your birds! Thank-you for the posts! And i will ask my mom about the non-stick pans. I dont think we do though.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My scale is a jewelry scale, but any one that reads in grams will work. I know a lot of people use postage or food scales. You want one that's fairly accurate, because a loss of even a few grams is quite large for them. A decent gram scale is not terribly expensive, though, and is a really valuable tool to have. Pet ownership is one big learning curve, and all we can hope to do is give them the best we can with the knowledge we have.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this Morla! RIP Sunny


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear of sweet Sunny. You are in our thoughts. You asked so many questions and it sounds like you did tons of research so that you could care the very best you could for your sweetie. I really believe that for some reason Sunny was meant to only be here a short while. And that it was you who was picked by her to enjoy her last days with. I really hope you get another baby soon enough. You were so excited to get her. You have plenty of love to give another feathered friend.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you DyArianna. I did do a lot of research and was so exited to get her! I feel good that i gave her love and affection for 2 weeks i had her! I still miss her. I will love every animal i get to death! I dont mean the actuall death. But i love animals! I feel so bad when my pets die, but i know they live on in happiness!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Morla -- When I was in fifth grade, my family got a baby cockatiel named Cloud. We found out shortly after that she had hatched with a serious bacterial infection, and although we tried everything we could, she died when she was only 10 weeks old. The vet did a necropsy and discovered that the infection had caused her organs to develop improperly, so she never had a chance of growing up.

At the time it was devastating, and I thought I never wanted another pet again. But I have come to realize that because Cloud was with me, she got to be loved for a few weeks of her very short life. I think that's the reason she was with me, and maybe also why Sunny chose you. 

I know it must still be hard right now, but I wanted to tell you this story, and that I think you are really doing your best to make something good out of a very sad situation. You are going to be a great bird-mom for many years to come.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

((((hugs)))) So sorry for your loss, next time you know to take your bird back if it begs and have them finish weaning the bird. Now that you know what the sound is, it's not mistaken for anything else. You now also know not to get a bird under 3 months old. Maybe knowing that sound and the minimum age to get a cockatiel will save the next one you get.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Morla -- When I was in fifth grade, my family got a baby cockatiel named Cloud. We found out shortly after that she had hatched with a serious bacterial infection, and although we tried everything we could, she died when she was only 10 weeks old. The vet did a necropsy and discovered that the infection had caused her organs to develop improperly, so she never had a chance of growing up.
> 
> At the time it was devastating, and I thought I never wanted another pet again. But I have come to realize that because Cloud was with me, she got to be loved for a few weeks of her very short life. I think that's the reason she was with me, and maybe also why Sunny chose you.
> 
> I know it must still be hard right now, but I wanted to tell you this story, and that I think you are really doing your best to make something good out of a very sad situation. You are going to be a great bird-mom for many years to come.


Thank-you! I am glad i am not the only one that have lost a cockatiel at a very young age!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Mentha said:


> ((((hugs)))) So sorry for your loss, next time you know to take your bird back if it begs and have them finish weaning the bird. Now that you know what the sound is, it's not mistaken for anything else. You now also know not to get a bird under 3 months old. Maybe knowing that sound and the minimum age to get a cockatiel will save the next one you get.


Its wired because you know how Sunny was to young? Well when i came to pick my cockatiel out she was seprated from her parents already. I do know the begging sound though, so thats good! The bird breeder said a cockatiel will be ok to take at twelve weeks not 3 months, but that the breeders opinion. I now know now!


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sunny! I hope you will be able to get another tiel soon. But I know how hard it is to have to part with her. Fly High over the Rainbow Bridge, Sunny! Rest in Peace! Sending you a big "hug"!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank-you! That was very nice of you to say that!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

morla 12 weeks is 3 months


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Well when i came to pick my cockatiel out she was seprated from her parents already


Sometimes, birds who are weaned will regress and may need to be hand fed a couple times a day after brought home or brought back to the breeder for another week or so. Stress can do that. At least now you know the signs and we all know Sunny was greatly loved.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> morla 12 weeks is 3 months


Oh. Im embaressed now. :blink:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dont be im bad with numbers too 
i had to count lol


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats funny!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> morla 12 weeks is 3 months


haha! I noticed that too, but was trying to be nice.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I mess up like that sometimes!


----------



## Tyander (Sep 12, 2011)

What a shame. I'd remind that breeder to invest some money in a book and know not to sell unweaned birds...


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya. I hope he tells his prefious buyers that.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaawwwww im soo sorry to hear that u just made me cry at wooooooork aaawwww *hug*


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for my later response (we just moved to a new place). 
I'm so sad to hear Sunny past away, she was such a vibrant little bird. I hope she watches over you from across the rainbow bridge


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Injood said:


> aaaaaaaawwwww im soo sorry to hear that u just made me cry at wooooooork aaawwww *hug*


It really made you cry? wow. You are a good person to show that much empethy to one another!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Storm said:


> I'm sorry for my later response (we just moved to a new place).
> I'm so sad to hear Sunny past away, she was such a vibrant little bird. I hope she watches over you from across the rainbow bridge


Thank-you! You are very kind!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear about your sweet sweet sunny. i know it must have been so hard. she was so beautiful and i know you loved her very much. she will always remember you and we will always remember her :tiel5:


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! I just miss her so much. But i am not sad anymore! I am feeling way better and i think i am ready for another cockatiel!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about sunny she was a very special little thing


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh your poor baby! All of us sunny lovers will always remember her!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! I had a dream about her just last night. Instead of her just dieing, i dreamed that she got smashed under our couch but it was a miracle because she came back to life! I was so happy and i was hugging her and it was the best day ever! It seemed so real! But then i started feeling i was wacking up and i was like no! no! no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then i woke up and i realised she was steel gone.


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Morla I'm so sorry, how have I missed this thread?! You did everything for your beautiful Sunny, she's flying over the rainbow bridge sending you lots of love always. Its so difficult. But know that Sunny passed knowing that you loved her so much and she loved you too. You made her life extra special. 

Oh if I could give you a hug through the laptop I would, you're such a sweetheart. <<hugs>>


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

my thoughts are with you and sunny morla, you dont deserve to have best friend die on you like that from what youve said she was an awesome bird, rest in peace beautiful sunny  she was such a beautiful bird  and lucky to have an owner like you <3


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Kay said:


> Oh Morla I'm so sorry, how have I missed this thread?! You did everything for your beautiful Sunny, she's flying over the rainbow bridge sending you lots of love always. Its so difficult. But know that Sunny passed knowing that you loved her so much and she loved you too. You made her life extra special.
> 
> Oh if I could give you a hug through the laptop I would, you're such a sweetheart. <<hugs>>


Thank-you so much! You are very kind!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Dekey said:


> my thoughts are with you and sunny morla, you dont deserve to have best friend die on you like that from what youve said she was an awesome bird, rest in peace beautiful sunny  she was such a beautiful bird  and lucky to have an owner like you <3


It was very sad when i lost her but im doing better now! Thank-you so much!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Morla, will u be getting another tiel???


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes i will!  My mom has just been very,very busy and has not gotten the chance to call to make a time for we can come over and pick out another cockatiel. We will get this bird free sense i only had Sunny for 2 of the funnest weeks ever! I am excited to get another cockatiel! I will either name her Charm or Ivy! I still miss Sunny so much, but i know she is in a good place!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

That's good to know, hope it's soon thou. Those names are very nice, I like charm.


----------



## BethanyLou (Sep 22, 2011)

That is horrible. I hope you're allright. Hopefully you can get another one & they'll keep you company.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Cute names Morla. That is awesome that the breeder will give you another bird. Now, I have read too many posts.. can't recall if Sunny was young and one issue may have been not fully weaned. I could have this thread mixed with another. If this was the case, hopefully this one will be fully weaned for you! Keeping our fingers crossed here for your new baby!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya! Thanks so much for commenting! We believe that Sunny was not fully weaned because she was only a month when i got her this time we will be sure to get this cockatiel until she is 3 months old.  I wish i could get one soon because its torture waiting! The cage is in our living room, and i always see it and think of Sunny and having another cockatiel!


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Sunny is with my Bubble, I still miss him.
We do not replace but mearly give another friend a home.
I'm glad you are giving another a home.
You are so young and we all learn hard lessons, but by the time you're older you will be such an expert!
And Sunny will always be your 1st Cockatiel.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes. All what you said is true!


----------

